# [nfs]démonter un point de montage occupé[résolu]

## yesi

salut!

j'aimerais savoir comment forcer un démontage d'un point de montage de client de nfs?

j'ai essayé de savoir ce qui l'occupe comme ça mais impossible de le savoir...

étant donné que c'est le client en question où il est monté est un serveur, je ne puis pas rebooter la machine( seule solution qui pourrait calmer ma patince...)

déjà esayé : mount -f

merci d'avance!Last edited by yesi on Tue May 15, 2007 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widan

 *yesi wrote:*   

> j'ai essayé de savoir ce qui l'occupe comme ça mais impossible de le savoir...

 

Essaye avec "lsof | grep /chemin/vers/nfs". Si c'est vraiment impossible de trouver le processus qui a un fichier ouvert sur le point de montage, il y a "umount -l", mais ce n'est pas une vraie solution (ça fait disparaître le point de montage de l'arborescence, mais le filesystem est toujours monté tant qu'il y a quelque chose qui y fait référence).

----------

## yesi

# lsof |grep /chemin

lsof: WARNING: can't stat() nfs file system /chemin

      Output information may be incomplete.

----------

## yesi

si j'arrête le serveur NFS, le client (le problème) n'aime pas trop...car si je fais un "df", la commande ne se termine pas...

----------

## Temet

Moi je fais un "fuser -mauv /chemin" si mes souvenirs sont bons  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi je fais un "fuser -mauv /chemin" si mes souvenirs sont bons 

 

Tes souvenirs sont bon car je cherchais cette commande hier et j'étais pas foutu de m'en rappeler   :Very Happy: 

```

fuser -k  /rep

```

----------

## yesi

dommage...pour l'option -mauv ou -k de fuser, un peu trop tard...

j'essaierai de m'en rappeler pour la prochaine fois...

en gros, le répertoire dans lequel j'ai monté mon nfs, est lui même monté en nfs, donc à tous les coups, il m'envoyait périf occupé...

j'ai finalement arrêté brièvement l'autre serveur nfs puis démonter mon répertoire client...

et ça a passé...

merci.

----------

